
Ask HN: Does any part of your LOB web app still require IE11? - noseratio
For example, you might have clients with tons of legacy HTML&#x2F;XML templates which are only rendered correctly in IE11 (with all its quirks)?<p>And so these clients insist they will continue using IE11 for your web app, because they rightfully want their documents to look 100% the same as they did 10yrs ago.<p>If this sounds familiar, how do you plan to eventually retire IE11 support?
======
noseratio
asking for a friend of course :)

